# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Watch Free Boxing Today! 2 Fights Available

## nyckid

http://www.fightbeat.com 

Heavyweight Kevin Johnson takes on Michael Rhodes in a 6 rounder 

In the Main Event, Wayne Johnsen takes on Josh Hammock in a 8 rounder. 

Joon Lee and Carlos Guzman are the announcers, Steffen Kenney is the cameraman. 

Fights were promoted by KEA Boxing and took place in NJ.

----------

